# A Little Too Close



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I think someone took my name and put it under Mobile Home Electrician. I've had 4 or 5 calls in the last 2 weeks!
I got a call today to see if I could hook their mobile home up to the service. I asked about what was there. He said everything, I just need it hooked up. I've heard this enough to not take their word for it, so I told him I would come and look at it before telling him anything.

There was another trailer that had been moved out and the service (most of it) is still there. The trailer that was just set up there was the guy's that he was living in and had it moved here.

One problem is his service from before was on the other side of the home from where the service is now. Instead of pulling the conductors out and swinging the conduit around for transporting, they cut the conduit and wires. The guy showed me what was cut off and asked if I could just put it back together and use it.:no:

That's just a minor thing compared to the rest. You can see from the pics that the trailer is only 12-18" from the pole/service. That would be a good thing except the panel/meter is facing the trailer. You can just barely raise the cover up and it rubs all the way up. Problem is the clearance, I'm pretty sure the 36" clearance applies to outside panels too.
So I think he's out of luck on a quick easy install.
I'm pretty much going to have to rebuild the service in order to turn it around on the pole.
Anyone got any secrets/shorcuts to rectify this?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Well it *is* a "mobile" home.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Easy money.:thumbup:


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got no secrets.....except from my boss, but I don't think the POCO is gonna like how that meter is gonna face either. I think your going to have to swing the can around. Maybe mount a can lower on the pole and extend the wires maybe. People do that all the time, they want as much room on the other side so they plant the camper/ mobile home as close to the service as possible.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

TimChaput69 said:


> I've got no secrets.....except from my boss, but I don't think the POCO is gonna like how that meter is gonna face either. I think your going to have to swing the can around. Maybe mount a can lower on the pole and extend the wires maybe. People do that all the time, they want as much room on the other side so they plant the camper/ mobile home as close to the service as possible.


I had already figured to have POCO cut the drop so I can turn the can around. Why do you think I need to mount it lower than it is now? Or are you saying to leave the conduit/weatherhead where it is, then mount a junction box to extend the wires over to the meter after I move it?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I think someone took my name and put it under Mobile Home Electrician. I've had 4 or 5 calls in the last 2 weeks!
> I got a call today to see if I could hook their mobile home up to the service. I asked about what was there. He said everything, I just need it hooked up. I've heard this enough to not take their word for it, so I told him I would come and look at it before telling him anything.
> 
> There was another trailer that had been moved out and the service (most of it) is still there. The trailer that was just set up there was the guy's that he was living in and had it moved here.
> ...



Install a mirror on the trailer , across from the meter , and tell the poco to read the numbers in reverse ! :jester: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Install a mirror on the trailer , across from the meter , and tell the poco to read the numbers in reverse ! :jester: :laughing::laughing:



That won't do much for the clearance space though, unless the mirror will fool the inspector!:thumbup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

in the future..don't let Cletis Fright Ways dee-liver the mow-bile-home...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

2 hour job.....just heat up a new tail piece to offset meter 90 degrees on pole, lower 6" and remount. I love small money makers like that.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> I had already figured to have POCO cut the drop so I can turn the can around. Why do you think I need to mount it lower than it is now? Or are you saying to leave the conduit/weatherhead where it is, then mount a junction box to extend the wires over to the meter after I move it?


Thats what I was thinking if cost was a concern for the customer. If not I like not to have splices but how much more work is it to replace the whole shebang?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

48" pipe wrench and spin the pole 90°.


----------



## silverwings (Jun 10, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> 2 hour job.....just heat up a new tail piece to offset meter 90 degrees on pole, lower 6" and remount. I love small money makers like that.




Good idea, but would it still be up to code?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> 2 hour job.....just heat up a new tail piece to offset meter 90 degrees on pole, lower 6" and remount. I love small money makers like that.


Would be faster for me to just move the whole riser as I have never bent any PVC, nor have any way of heating it. Probably more than two hours too. The conduit going down out of the meter/panel goes nowhere. I have to remove it and what's left of the cut-off conductors and run it 180 deg. back toward the inside panel.



TimChaput69 said:


> Thats what I was thinking if cost was a concern for the customer. If not I like not to have splices but how much more work is it to replace the whole shebang?


I'll try to re-use the riser and conductors, the lower feeder stuff will have to be done from scratch.




bobelectric said:


> 48" pipe wrench and spin the pole 90°.


I love all your helpful posts!:jester:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Or you can just dig up around pole and relocate /extend conduit 6" over to side of pole. Then remount everything on the side, lower a few inches if necessary.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there any reason they just don't have the delivery company come back and jog the sob over a tad...:blink:..that is a smaller job and cheaper i would think....or are there other issues here...


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

You need a pole spinner. it's next to the left handed monkey wrench in the supply house.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

RGH said:


> Is there any reason they just don't have the delivery company come back and jog the sob over a tad...:blink:..that is a smaller job and cheaper i would think....or are there other issues here...


There are other issues alright, as they have already set blocks under it and plumbing is being hooked up. For some reason the electrical is always the last thing to get attention. If they would just get someone to look the site over before going too far, that would save a lot of headaches!
I think most think "all you do is just hook a couple of wires to it!":no:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Believe it or not ... the PoCo has adapters for that:










Still, IMO, a violation of working space, etc ...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> Believe it or not ... the PoCo has adapters for that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

shockdoc said:


> 2 hour job.....just heat up a new tail piece to offset meter 90 degrees on pole, lower 6" and remount. I love small money makers like that.


$1262.84


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> $1262.84


Your underbid, 950 cash.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Your underbid, 950 cash.


Nope. That's not my "competitive price". If they shop it ill give them $949.99 with 7 year warranty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Nope. That's not my "competitive price". If they shop it ill give them $949.99 with 7 year warranty. :thumbsup:


950 and I'll throw in a free GFCI receptacle.:laughing:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys make it so hard, its so easy, just turn the pole!


----------

